# Limit number of times per day/week a show will be recorded.



## dreamlet (Sep 20, 2007)

I wish that Tivo didn't record the same episode of "The Daily Show" 8 times a day! I have that problem with many of the shows I record on cable. In the case of "The Daily Show" even though I've got it set to record "first run only" and to keep only 1 episode, it still records the same episode over and over and over again!


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Bad guide data, it happens. When the guide data is lacking the TiVo can't tell if something is first run or a rerun, so it errs on the side of caution.

This is a very, very common complaint with a few shows - notably TDS and The Colbert Report. Most of the time the data is OK, but sometimes - especially when the show is on break and showing repeats - the data goes generic and the TiVo can't tell what it should record. (BTW, it only airs 4 times a day, not 8). Most people cope with this by either manually pruning their To Do List from time to time (what I do) or using a manually recording (which I think has too many problems).


----------

